# The All New www.RetrieverEntry.com



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

So what does everyone think of it now?

http://www.retrieverentry.com/index.php


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Just went on quickly to check it out. It is NO EE.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't like it when they tell me what to do with myself and how to do it in Latin. Why the Latin? I thought this was for us common folk!


Way too common regards

John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Check out the "Another News Headline Story"!!!!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I will say that Mark is quick! He got rid of the Latin pronto (for those of you in Rio Linda that's real quick).


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Is that the working model ?

Not all the tabs work.

No HT

The second find FT's gets error 404 not found

With ONE FT event it should be singular not plurals as in events.

Is the Latin a mistake or do I need to go back to school ?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

It's in beta mode right now.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

So does this mean that non EE events will use this service or will some clubs be changing to this service..


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

click on "Field Trials", you get Central Arkansas Retriver Club Test Fort Worth Texas....

and how about this, if you sign up...

"Catalogs Created and Shipped Straight to you" 


perhaps as opposed to they are shipped Straight to someone else or perhaps they are shipped circuitously to you...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The Create Account button should have wording centered and some sort of onRollover setup to make it standout when ready to send.

The appearance is clean and the template is *very* generic. The overall work should have taken less than one day.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> It's in beta mode right now.


And the other version was not? 

I would get fired if I sent that type of product out the door....ouch.

FOM


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

The Latin is still in the 'Create Your Account.' 

Funny - the Tripod site creator has Latin all througout where you are supposed to type in your info. Please tell me they didn't PAY someone to use that!!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Caveat Emptor!

I will still use EE for my entries.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

FOM said:


> And the other version was not?
> 
> FOM


The other version was in historic mode?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Overall, I'd grade it a "D". 

Aesthetically ok.
Tabs don't work very well, if at all. 
There (still) doesn't appear to be an event sort feature.
It doesn't appear that there is a filter feature.

Someone needs to look up the definition of "beta" version. This should not be available for prospective customers to view yet.

If this was a "try before you buy", I'm not buying.

Mark


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

DJIA #: 11,516.92 

If only.....


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Someone please name the beneficiaries of the RFT Entry system. It surely isn't us - the customers! Partnering with EE would have served the field trial/hunt test community much better and yielded a single, comprehensive database that would have been a huge benefit to all. RFT Entry seems to marginally get the basic job done while robbing all of us of a much more complete set of data. 

Just my opinion,
Frank Price


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks more like alpha to me. Who's running this project, it might be one of the worst software projects i've seen in 14 years in the industry. 

/Paul


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just tried it, won't let me log in, and where is the South Louisiana trial? Entries close tomorrow-better get it fixed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Just tried it, won't let me log in, and where is the South Louisiana trial? Entries close tomorrow-better get it fixed.


try the old address

https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/EventSearch.cfc?method=submit&searchtype=ft


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Looks more like alpha to me. Who's running this project, it might be one of the worst software projects i've seen in 14 years in the industry.
> 
> /Paul


LOL! I was trying to be subtle.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Looks more like alpha to me. Who's running this project, it might be one of the worst software projects i've seen in 14 years in the industry.
> 
> /Paul


Now backwhack Old Buddy you know that's a cheap shot. It's pretty evident that someone spent the better part of an afternoon on that project and its pretty common of you to disparage that persons work. Lord knows they are doing their dead level best and this being their first job and all.

If you can't say something nice come sit by me regards

Bubba


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Well looks like it is finally out of beta, alpha or whatever mode...

Tim


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, i just went to try and login and apparently they have forgotten me. That seems fine to me, i've forgotten them as well. I got better things to do with my time than retell them who I am and who my dogs are. 

If they're either too cheap or two thoughtless to import thier user database, then I don't have a lot of confidence in version 2. Leave the internet entry business to the pro's.....


/Paul


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Looks more like alpha to me. Who's running this project, it might be one of the worst software projects i've seen in 14 years in the industry.
> 
> /Paul


What’s worse is they knocking off and existing service and failing miserably…do member clubs have audit rights?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

You all must have a secret man love for Shayne.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Paul I'm told it is not called "Man Love" anymore but a "Bromance".

Just Saying!

RD


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I just wanna know what the person behind this site looks like in a tank top and pukka shells.

Shayniac regards,


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

What's the difference between this site: http://www.retrieverentry.com/index.php and this one: https://www.rftentry.com/index.cfm ???

I like EE and can't understand why someone would want to set-up a new entry service, but this is the land of free enterprise, so they can do as they please.

What I DON'T like is having a landowner tell a club that if they want to use his/her land for their event, they have to use this service... Seems like a pretty shady business model to me.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

All-Out said:


> What I DON'T like is having a landowner tell a club that if they want to use his/her land for their event, they have to use this service... Seems like a pretty shady business model to me.


Seems that would be an issue with the land owner rather the business in question?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> apparently they have forgotten me.
> 
> 
> /Paul


It's pretty easy to do actually. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> It's pretty easy to do actually. Don't let it bother you.


Reminds of some old saying about a kettle and a pot....


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

FOM said:


> Reminds of some old saying about a kettle and a pot....


Your so silly.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> It's pretty easy to do actually. Don't let it bother you.


Quit stalking me....

/paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Quit stalking me....
> 
> /paul


Ok, Well have a nice day I guess...


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

All-Out said:


> What I DON'T like is having a landowner tell a club that if they want to use his/her land for their event, they have to use this service... Seems like a pretty shady business model to me.


What I like is when that landowner finds out the folks at RN and RFTE don't even know who he is.....

LMAO regards,

kg


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Even worse than a landowner dictating what entry service to use are those select few that have successfully gotten AKC's blessing to limit certain competitors from participating by banning from the grounds--usually for personal reasons that have absolutely no bearing on the conduct of a field trial.

Bottom line seems to be that if the game is played in their sandbox, they make the rules.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Even worse than a landowner dictating what entry service to use are those select few that have successfully gotten AKC's blessing to limit certain competitors from participating by banning from the grounds--usually for personal reasons that have absolutely no bearing on the conduct of a field trial.
> 
> Bottom line seems to be that if the game is played in their sandbox, they make the rules.



The situations that I know of like this involve legal issue, like restraining orders. The AKC follows the courts. If someone decides to not allow their ex on the grounds of a field trial they are hosting, the AKC is not going to force a club to give up an event over the conflicts of one person. There has to be a bonafide history, not just a bad attitude.

Hell hath no fury regards,

kg


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

Aw, c'mon. A land owner doesn't have a right to restrict use of his/her property? If you can't restrict the use of your property, isn't that socialism?

Backing and ducking, backing and ducking (wait! I just seated on a duck...) regards


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Looks more like alpha to me. *Who's running this project,* it might be one of the worst software projects i've seen in 14 years in the industry.
> 
> /Paul


https://www.retrieverentry.com/index.php
Site Design and Development by *NetSuccess*.

http://www.netsuccess.com/company_executiveteam.php

http://www.facebook.com/people/Lori-Barber/636633630

She looks ok to me, but what do I know about programing.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that they are moving in the right direction.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> http://www.facebook.com/people/Lori-Barber/636633630
> 
> She looks ok to me, but what do I know about programing.


and what does she (they) know about field trials..... designing a website for a business you know nothing about would seem to be a difficult task to me 




Ted Shih said:


> I think that they are moving in the right direction.


as in abandoning the entry service business????


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ed 

I went to look at the new site for two reasons:

1) Curiosity; and
2) To sign up Mootsie for the National Am

I found it to be alot easier to use and navigate than its predecessor

I still find EE to be easier to use, but the gap between RFTN and EE is narrowing, which I think is good

Ted


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Putting a biggo yellowhead on the payroll is pretty much always a good plan. 

But can she type regards

Bubba


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Its nice to know there is another entry service should Shanye's head explode.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its nice to know there is another entry service should Shanye's head explode.


No kidding...if you had to start doing that again by hand you would either have to give up bitching or moaning...you wouldn 't have time for both.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its nice to know there is another entry service should Shanye's head explode.


As much as i would like to believe the retriever world would come to a screeching halt should i get hit by a train, that is unfortunately not the case. 

I'm not smart enough for most of it and i'm too lazy to do any of the real work myself.

SM


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm not smart enough for most of it and i'm too lazy to do any of the real work myself.
> 
> SM


The Retriever World loves a HUMBLE guy!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> No kidding...if you had to start doing that again by hand you would either have to give up bitching or moaning...you wouldn 't have time for both.


Great post! Your brilliant!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I just got my account re opened on the" new and improved"
RetrieverEntry.com .... I didn't think that it was as bad as some on here said

john


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Ed
> 
> I went to look at the new site for two reasons:
> 
> ...


Did you log in on Lucky Louie's computer?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

_Lucky Louie _? 
Is there a story behind that ?

John


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

All-Out said:


> What's the difference between this site: http://www.retrieverentry.com/index.php and this one: https://www.rftentry.com/index.cfm ???


I just found out the hard way, when dispite 3 e-mails to their help line I was not directed to go from the old site to the new one in time to enter the trial.

This morning despite a plea for an extenuating circumstances waver I was similarly turned down for entry even though I had tried to enter before the close.

john


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Despite what they might think, that is an AKC decision and not an entry service decision. I would contact performance events. 

Just tryin to help regards,

SM


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

Take the loss, scrap the site, bill the clubs or get an Obama bailout....everyone else is!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Posted on 3/13


john fallon said:


> I just got my account re opened on the" new and improved"
> RetrieverEntry.com .... I didn't think that it was as bad as some on here said
> 
> john


Posted on 3/19


john fallon said:


> I just found out the hard way, when dispite 3 e-mails to their help line I was not directed to go from the old site to the new one in time to enter the trial.
> 
> This morning despite a plea for an extenuating circumstances waver I was similarly turned down for entry even though I had tried to enter before the close.
> 
> john


Okay....so....if I'm reading this correctly, you felt like the "negativism" about using the new and improved RFTEntry was unmerited, yet you had trouble entering a trial....hmmmmmmmmmmmm............so was it operator error or their fault? I guess the end result tells what _they_ thought.

New and improved _indeed_ regards, 

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

K G said:


> Posted on 3/13
> 
> Posted on 3/19
> 
> ...


Yes I did have trouble and here's why.........

It's not "the new and improved _RFTentry.com_", its simply new and improved, and it's called _www.retrieverentry.com _. Had I remembered that I don't think that I would have experienced any difficulties with the new site since all of my problems last night were on the old one.

The poster I was replying to had asked, what's the difference between the two. 
I was simply showing him by an example that there factually was. 
john


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Yes I did have trouble and here's why.........
> 
> It's not "the new and improved _RFTentry.com_", its simply new and improved, and it's called _www.retrieverentry.com _. Had I remembered that I don't think that I would have experienced any difficulties with the new site since all of my problems last night were on the old one.
> 
> ...


 
So how much money did they pay the blonde to do the website, just to have her forget to redirect people to the new site? 

Money well spent.

/Paul


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

First try finding the site. I put in multiple search terms that should have pulled up the site with no luck. After much searching, I finally stumbled onto the right website. Then I tried to go into the site to find out who was judging Shoreline's HT only to find out that they don't even have HT listed, only FT. After some searching, I did find a small note stating that they would have HT listed at some point. Boy was that helpful. I find the site difficult to navigate through and not helpful in the least. I am very glad that only one club in our area so far has been coerced into using this service. May just end up sending a paper entry form to the test Secretary and save myself a lot of grief.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Now they're "coercing" HT clubs....gotta love it....

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> So how much money did they pay the blonde to do the website, just to have her forget to redirect people to the new site?
> 
> Money well spent.
> 
> /Paul


In all fairness, that information was there, and though conspicuous, it just slipped past my observation threshold at the time.

All's well that ends well regards.

john


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> She looks ok to me, but what do I know about programing.


She's better looking than Shayne, I would be willing to look past her faults.

Ms. Blonde lady,

The site looks wonderful and the color scheme you chose is outstanding and moving. There might be a few little very minor problems, but that is probably someone else's fault, not yours. Call me.

SGW


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

mostlygold said:


> First try finding the site. I put in multiple search terms that should have pulled up the site with no luck. After much searching, I finally stumbled onto the right website. Then I tried to go into the site to find out who was judging Shoreline's HT only to find out that they don't even have HT listed, only FT. After some searching, I did find a small note stating that they would have HT listed at some point. Boy was that helpful. I find the site difficult to navigate through and not helpful in the least. I am very glad that only one club in our area so far has been coerced into using this service. May just end up sending a paper entry form to the test Secretary and save myself a lot of grief.


Treading lightly here...

I've only belonged to Shoreline for 2 years and since I live quite a distance from the club I don't feel I give back in ways that others probably do (it's a great club made up of friendly, hard working folks) so volunteered for the HT Secty job. I knew from the get go that we were using rtfentry. I wanted to get all the leg work done as soon as possible and had everything up on the site-just needed a little tweaking. In all fairness, Mark Rosenbloom has been prompt in replying to the one or two questions I had, but it was really disappointing that rtfentry wasn't proactive in letting club secretaries know the change was taking place. I found out through RTF and from another Shoreline member.

I e-mailed on March 10th to ask when the HT section of the site would be up and why I wasn't notified of the change and was told I'd be getting an e-mail shortly. I was also told that because of multiple flights in HTs it's taking longer than the FT section to put together. I haven't heard anything since. Still plenty of time for me to finish what little I have to do, but I'd rather not have to keep checking and worrying that they aren't going to transfer everything properly.

Want to give a big thank you to Tara at entry express who had the class to respond to every request I had for help in a very friendly manner-even though I was using the info to put on rtfentry. GREAT customer service!

M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Want to give a big thank you to Tara at entry express who had the class to respond to every request I had for help in a very friendly manner-even though I was using the info to put on rtfentry. GREAT customer service!
> 
> M


I will have to have a talk with Mrs Tara about helping RFTN customers with RFTN problems. ;-)

SM


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> I was also told that because of multiple flights in HTs it's taking longer than the FT section to put together. I haven't heard anything since. M


 
And the reason CMRC dropped the idea of using them last year. 

When you are doing a job for a club that is on your time as you have it, one cannot and should not have to deal with that sort of incompetence. Might as well do it old school rather than grade school when the graduate program is available but not being used.


----------

